# Ajouter une séance d'activité dans Activité.



## pabar (26 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
Je cherche à savoir comment rajouter manuellement une séance d'activité non pris en charge par Activité comme la natation par exemple 
Merci et bonne journée.


----------



## fousfous (26 Août 2016)

Ce n'est pas possible, les séances d'activité sont intégré par Apple et ont fait l'objet de test poussé pour permettre une bonne précision dans les activités.


----------



## pabar (26 Août 2016)

Merci @fousfous. Apple n'aime vraiment pas l'eau. [emoji97]


----------



## fousfous (26 Août 2016)

pabar a dit:


> Merci @fousfous. Apple n'aime vraiment pas l'eau. [emoji97]


Ça mouille


----------



## cl97 (18 Septembre 2016)

avec watchOS 3, cela a changé. Activité est bi-directionnel. Un exemple dans le cas de la natation. J'entre le contenu de mes séances avec l'application Speedo. Les résultats (longueur, distance, calories…) sont ensuite transférés dans Santé et pris en compte dans Activité.


----------

